
Aphantasia: Ex-Pixar chief Ed Catmull says 'my mind's eye is blind' - clouddrover
https://www.bbc.com/news/health-47830256
======
_bxg1
I have a friend who's an (amazing) professional artist, and he's partly
colorblind. I wonder if there's some correlation; like having these
limitations clears out artistic distractions, or allows you to see things in a
new way.

~~~
loilaing
I'm a visual artist with Aphantasia and not being able to create mental
imagery means I have to rely on process, emotion, and memory. These are the
things that drive my creative work because I can't imagine how it will turn
out. Otherwise, I need to see the thing in front of me to recreate or work
with it.

